

After a Crisis of Faith, a Former Minister Finds a New Secular Mission - __herson__
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/21/us/after-a-crisis-of-faith-finding-a-new-secular-mission.html

======
trumbitta2
This title smells like Timoty Archer and Valis

